# show some oscar tank setups



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

im trying to decide what to do for my 75gal oscar setup do u guys have pic of yours


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

A full grown oscar won't want much around in a 75. For two reasons... one he could care less when he gets big, two, when he tries to swim and splash he may hurt himself on big decor. My suggestion is when he's small, give him a few hiding spots to retreat to, as he grows he won't want the hiding spots any longer. Then he'll want things to play with and bury LOL


----------



## south coast nelly (Oct 12, 2006)

heres my 150us gallon with my oscars and tank mates


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

This is when my Oscars were spoiled...









This is where my favorite one lives now...









The others are used to keep young adult Cichlids from fighting in grow out tanks in the fishroom 

But at the end of the day like TFG said above, in a 75 gal you won't want much taking up his space... My adult Oscars rarely ever feel a need to hide.


----------

